# Mad Hatter



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Me and some friends went to a club this past friday night. Me and a girl that I'm good friends with decided to dress diffrent. Our first idea was vampireish and that somehow evolved to alice and wonder land. So we decided to dress as the Mad Hatter and the Red Queen but with a...twist. Costume was thrown to gether in about a day in a half so it's not as cool as it could have been but hey it something. The first picture is the full costume but before I had my little hat on. THe hat had a card in it and my friend made her crown out of wire and jewls from michales. Enjoy


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

How fun. I wish my friends would dress up with me.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> How fun. I wish my friends would dress up with me.


Same here!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

freak, you are totally awesome, and so are your friends!!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! I enjoy the photos!  I dressed up as alice last year, I've always been a big fan of alice in wonderland so I was excited when I saw this post up.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love it! The little hat... that's just perfect with your look! 

I'm an Alice fan from way back and love seeing it in any incarnation!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> How fun. I wish my friends would dress up with me.


The same goes for me too!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad you guys like it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

liked it! we unanimously loved it. i think your costumes are great. i love your little hats. this is something crazy my friends and i would have done when we were younger. you rock! i see you also got some use out of your new boots.


----------



## Mrs.Anthony337 (Aug 27, 2009)

Last month a fetish club here in West Hollywood had an Alice in Wonderland themed night- the outfits were incredible! Fun stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, by luck any pictures?


----------

